# Hairpin legs



## Woodenhorse (May 24, 2011)

I am considering using hairpin legs from Rockler for a project. They don't have ant specs regarding weight capacity. So how heavy a slab have any of you used these for? Considering the 28" legs what might be the limit?


----------



## 2lim (Aug 30, 2009)

I don't know about rockler legs, but the hairpins that we get around here are either 3/8" or 1/2" roundbar. If you can physically move the slab onto the legs, then the legs will be fine lol.

Simon


----------



## TennJazzMan (Feb 22, 2015)

Try http://www.tablelegs.com for hairpin legs


----------



## Woodenhorse (May 24, 2011)

Thanks. I went with the three rod legs and it turned out great. The customer is very pleased and it was sturdy enough for me to stand on.


----------

